# Grandson Home



## oldman (Jul 14, 2018)

My Grandson has returned from Afghanistan all in one piece, thank God. This picture was taken while we were standing inside a hangar waiting for the guys to unload the bus that brought them from the airport to the Armed Forces building. Not a very good picture. I had to resize it and I am still a novice at getting it right. Sorry.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 14, 2018)

he looks a handsome fellow Oldman - must take after someone around here!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 14, 2018)

it's a great pic

and a great feeling

thanks for sharing, oldman


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2018)

You must be so happy and relieved. Happy for you.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 14, 2018)

Great news! Enjoy!!


----------



## gennie (Jul 14, 2018)

Please express my gratitude for his service.  I'm so glad he is home safe.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad he made it home safe, and I thank him for his service.


----------



## jujube (Jul 14, 2018)

Good news!  I know that takes a load off your mind.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2018)

One of my Grandsons has just recently been discharged from the Marines. We are glad tat he is back!! Fortunately he did not serve i any of the "hot spots" around the globe..


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 14, 2018)

Now, let's bring ALL of our service folks back from that lost cause of an area!


----------



## oldman (Jul 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Yes, we were all happy to have him back home safely. One man in his outfit did not make it back alive and two were critically injured. 

When the bus came from the airport to the Armed Forces Center, they had a police escort. One police car in front of the bus and one behind with sirens blazing. The fire truck in the picture below had a U.S. flag attached to the ladder and had the flag hanging over the street. They also had their siren and horn blaring. I am told that many cities do this for their returning Vets. It was actually an emotional moment that choked me for just a few seconds.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2018)

Great Picture Oldman, yes I can imagine how emotional you would have felt to see how rightly respected your grandson and his company were on their return.

Please thank him for his service,  from us.. without those brave guys..and gals ( including many in my own family).. we wouldn't be having an easier life than our parents... 

You too Ken, the same for your grandson too..


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> One of my Grandsons has just recently been discharged from the Marines. We are glad tat he is back!! Fortunately he did not serve i any of the "hot spots" around the globe..



Thank goodness!


----------



## peppermint (Jul 17, 2018)

God Bless!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 17, 2018)

Great photo,glad he returned safely.


----------

